# just got back from vacation to find tadpoles



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just got back from a few days in vegas to find a tadpole on my azureus back.. I lifted the hut with a petri dish under it to find 2 unhatched eggs as well. I have had this pair of azureus for over a year with no breeding happening, I have no idea what I need to do. I just ordered some almond leaves and such from vivarium concepts but I dont know how to deal with the tadpoles, if I should just leave them and let them grow or remove them and monitor. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

Adam Bilsing


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

take it easy, they are fairly simple to care for


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/20854-tadpole-care.html


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont really have nice water holding broms in there, I have 2 small ones which I just filled with a bit of water.. I also have a small pod type thing which holds a decent amount of water.. all are filled, she still has the tad on her back, how long can they carry them for?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they can carry them for upto a few days, just give them a shallow dish with water do she can deposit the tad, then you raise it artificially.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the help. The other two will hatch eventually and she will do the same ya? just take them as she deposits?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can just pull the eggs out and wait for them to hatch out, cover them so they dont dry up and when they hatch set them up in a deli cup, wait a few days to feed them after they hatch so they don't develop mouth rot.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

well I pulled the remaining 2 eggs, and the tadpole is no longer on the frogs back.. but it is no where to be found. what should I do?

these are the remaining 2 eggs, are they good? they are whiteish on the bottom, but black on top


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

can you post a larger pic? is there any puddle in the tank at any place.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

no puddles, I looked everywhere and cannot find it.. there is a pond but it has a waterfall flowing into it, and I did not notice it in there.. nor in the dish of water I put in. here is a larger pic, whiteish on the bottom still but this is the top view.

http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3617/dsc01665q.jpg


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

those 2 eggs look to be freshly laid, i bet the tad is in teh waterfall pond for sure.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here are the eggs today, they both look the same and seem to be growing well. Thanks for the help.

http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/8002/dsc01677.jpg


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good to see, keep us update as they develop.


----------



## J-man12 (Mar 24, 2009)

Awsome man! yea the eggs are deffinetly good. Ive bred some azuerus recently and have some froglets now. What i did was i took out the dish from the viv and filled the dish up with water until about half of the egg is under water. then you gatta cover up the dish with like saran wrap so the eggs dont dry up. Let them develop and theyll soon hatch. Then you can put the tads in a cup and let them develop. Feeding them fish flakes or dried blood worm. Once they get legs and whatnot put the cups in a tank and tilt the cup so the froglet will eventually and easily be able to crawl out by himself. good luck with the project and post some later pics so we can see how theyre doin!


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

the one on the right died I am pretty sure, its all distorted and the ridge stopped developing.. the left one however is now moving so that one is doing fine.


----------

